
A.I. will create more jobs that can’t be filled, Eric Schmidt says - skdotdan
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/16/ai-robots-jobs-alphabet-eric-schmidt.html
======
cbanek
"There's 330,000 people that work for GE and none of them had a productive day
yesterday, none of them had a completely productive day. So my own belief is
that when it comes to digital tools and things like that, that first part of
the revolution, is going to be to make your existing workforce productive,"

I mean, this sounds good in theory, but anyone expecting someone to be 100%
productive sounds like assembly line thinking, and not new world creative
thinking.

People just aren't meant to be short term productive 100% of the time. We keep
trying to make the person do more, and pack more into more time, but people
are more stressed at work than ever, and working harder, but wages don't seem
to be going up. That spread goes to the shareholders.

